# Image drehen



## mike911 (13. März 2007)

hey,

könnte mir bitte jemand den einfachsten Code hier reinkopieren, wie man ein Image in Java um eine bestimmte Gradzahl drehen kann?

mfg


----------



## Thomas Darimont (13. März 2007)

Hallo,

schau mal hier:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/java/238054-bild-drehen.html
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/swing-awt-swt/150939-ein-bild-auf-aktueller-position-drehen.html

Gruß Tom


----------

